# Ranger crew trailer



## BPTH143 (Jul 23, 2013)

What size trailer are you guys hauling your ranger crews on? I have a 16' lowboy that just has ramps, but am wanting some type of trailer with a tailgate.

Thanks


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

14' with gate.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Same


----------

